# got another limit in the gulf .



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

went out in the gulf at 1am this morning and limited out by 2:30 and only walked about 3/4 of a mile.could have got a 3 man limit of 13" to 15" fish. only saw 1 fish that wasn't giggable. saw as many as 3 at a time in the lights.even saw the first one b4 i got in the water,i had just turned on the lights and bam, there it was.
water was clear but 2' rollers kept hitting under my armpits soaking all my gear but it was well worth the beating.
the smallest was 13 1/2" the biggest was 20" and they are all gulf's. i love gigging in the gulf!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very Nice Cliff!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great haul Cliff. You must've looked like a drowned rat by the time you were done!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess Cliff !!


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Heck yea


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Great haul Cliff. You must've looked like a drowned rat by the time you were done!


my back-pack that i carry my battery in was full of water. can't do that in the winter cause i wear chest waders.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job, I am going to sniff around a little tonight....


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haven't heard many giggin in the Gulf, sure sounds worth it!!!


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Man we went out to the gulf last night, spent a couple hrs walking. Didnt see any, just a few of the fat jellyfish.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to try Gulf gigging since I normally stick to bays and marshes for flounder.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Man those look good I need to get off my lazy butt and go. I went last Tuesday in the bay and couldn't see it was so dirty. I thought I was back in TX


----------



## corn trout (Feb 3, 2008)

I tried the gulf at Navarre friday and Saturday night. I put in some miles but all I have to show for it is a rash and jellyfish stings


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

corn trout said:


> I tried the gulf at Navarre friday and Saturday night. I put in some miles but all I have to show for it is a rash and jellyfish stings


it's just like any other fish in the water.sometimes they are there and sometimes they are not.but it's nice to get lucky every now and then! no jellyfish problems here yet. so i can still wear shorts.:thumbup:


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

were they buried deep, Killer?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

jbtide said:


> were they buried deep, Killer?


not really. they don't bury very deep in the gulf. some lay right on top. but sometimes you'll find one so deep you can't see the out-line.


----------



## Blisterbows (Sep 15, 2013)

*Nice catch this morning*

Nice meeting you cobe killer and your step son, you were slaying them, I'm hoping skylark can make me a light, catch up with me and we will go out and gig sometime.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Blisterbows said:


> Nice meeting you cobe killer and your step son, you were slaying them, I'm hoping skylark can make me a light, catch up with me and we will go out and gig sometime.



:thumbup: same here!shoot me a pm when ya get those lights going.


----------



## 1down5up (Aug 17, 2013)

Decent fish! And you had to chance it and put in some effort sloshing around on foot....Thanks for the Post.


----------



## Blisterbows (Sep 15, 2013)

*Sloshing around*

I love walking slowly thru the water at night, besides flounder you get to see some awesome marine life. Ill go sloshing anytime. If anyone is up for it shoot me a Pm.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

*gigging*

Gigging in the gulf.....

Sounds like a country song.......:whistling:


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Blisterbows said:


> I love walking slowly thru the water at night, besides flounder you get to see some awesome marine life. Ill go sloshing anytime. If anyone is up for it shoot me a Pm.


I agree, sea turtles, big manatees, big dark shadows of who knows what, schools of squid, which really are interesting to mess around with at night. It is very relaxing and rewarding when the winds are right and your not being beat to death by the waves.:thumbup:


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

cobe killer said:


> went out in the gulf at 1am this morning and limited out by 2:30 and only walked about 3/4 of a mile.could have got a 3 man limit of 13" to 15" fish. only saw 1 fish that wasn't giggable. saw as many as 3 at a time in the lights.even saw the first one b4 i got in the water,i had just turned on the lights and bam, there it was.
> water was clear but 2' rollers kept hitting under my armpits soaking all my gear but it was well worth the beating.
> the smallest was 13 1/2" the biggest was 20" and they are all gulf's. i love gigging in the gulf!!!



Outstanding catch, guess I need to learn how to do this. Looks like fun. Any suggestions where I can read up on equipment and places to hunt?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

spinfactor said:


> Outstanding catch, guess I need to learn how to do this. Looks like fun. Any suggestions where I can read up on equipment and places to hunt?


just go through the gigging post and there are lots of how-to and where-to threads all in them.

just search "key" words. good luck:thumbup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be out on Orange beach this Oct. from the pass then west....I guess I'll learn as I go, and maybe by the end of my stay might get a few for the table



cobe killer said:


> no jellyfish problems here yet. so i can still wear shorts.:thumbup:


I think I'll have my summer waders on, might even pack the winter neoprene ones too for the cooler nights


----------



## Blisterbows (Sep 15, 2013)

*Pm me if you want to*



spinfactor said:


> Outstanding catch, guess I need to learn how to do this. Looks like fun. Any suggestions where I can read up on equipment and places to hunt?


Hit me up and we can head out. Ill look for a good low tide and we can hit gulf.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

When you say gulf, you mean on the beach or bay?


----------



## Blisterbows (Sep 15, 2013)

I know it's got to real close, it sure is salty. Lol


----------

